# Try Side Mounting A Breakaway Canon For Distance Casting!



## Scuba Chris (Jun 17, 2017)

Side Mount A Breakaway Canon!
For those that have a Breakaway Canon, i found that mounting the unit on the side rather then the suggested "under the rod" will create a cleaner release resulting in attaining greater casting distance while using braid. Recently a second person approached me mentioning this. I've been doing it for almost a year now so decided it's time to share this little nugget.

I'll show you how i properly mount the unit by using electrical tape since it leaves little residue. The unit really doesn't improve the casting distance of monofilament line, only braid. The canon tip replaces the tip of your index finger while casting. No more cuts. And you can really put everything into your cast so expect reaching greater distances as compared to using your finger. I use the Canons for bait casting from shore to popping plugs.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DPDmBJfr1qg


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

Scuba.....very innovative approach.......Clarification: You mention lining up the end of the cannon tip with the spool lip........since the spool lip can be in various positions, assume you're asserting the spool lip should be always in the same retracted (closest to the reel body) position...I think most of us try to do that but with these long stroke super slow Shimano oscillating systems, its not always practical and not always in the same position...clarify?

Thanks for sharing.......excellent video.


----------



## pmcdaniel (Nov 13, 2013)

I'm no distance caster by any means, but I do have mine slightly offset, not quite as far as yours. I have long fingers, so it's just more comfortable there, and it also gives a bit more clearance between the bail and the cannon. I have had it knock a couple of times when bowed up in the dead bottom position.


----------



## mbg60 (May 11, 2008)

I mount mines at 90 degrees to the right of the reel. I'm right handed. I'm pretty sure it will work mounted wherever it feels comfortable to you. If you want to clear your bail, mount it lined up with with the spool extended to the farthest edge of the spool. But by mounting it at 90 degrees you'll never contact the spool. KISS.


----------

